# Poppy's first season.



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I took Poppy to the vets today, for her pre-spaying examination. They examined her and they think she's coming into season, sticky enlarged vulva, a bit of an increase in urination at times, licking her self more and generally being a lot more clingy. so we've got to wait about 3 months before we can do it. 

I've never had a female dog before, so not sure what to expect during their first season, any tips and advice would be appreciated. 
I would have liked to have had her spayed earlier, but I think fate has decided that for me


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah little Poppy, no advice Im affraid, just hope everything goes ok and you both get through it unscathed x x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, never had a female dog before so not sure what to expect. Looks like some time with google is needed


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope it goes well for you when time comes at least you have 3 months to ask any thing you are unsure of


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Simon - Poppy is one of the youngest on here to come into season but they do say from 6 months so just unfortunate it has happened as you were about to get her spayed but having said that there are lots on here who do spay after a first season so there is no hard and fast rule  JoJo said she thought her Honey was coming into season as showing the same signs as your Poppy so she may be able to give some advice along the way  I think most girls tend to keep themselves clean anyway though someone (think it may have been the Jukees but I could be wrong) said to buy some knickers and cut a hole out for her tail just to help keep areas in your home clean! Give Poppy a big hug from us and Beau sends back a big sloppy kiss  XX


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they do make funny little pants for them to wear too during their time.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Simon not what you planned ... but Poppy and Honey can go through it together ....

My Honey has been strange all week .. but stilll no blood well not that I have seen, she is getting more swollen each day and always cleaning herself.. clingy, she is stuck to me like glue ... lots of tummy rubs ....


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hope she and you don't suffer too much through it Simon x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What timing! Lol. Can't help with seasons I'm afraid ......absolutely no experience at all but it may be very useful to others if you were to keep some kind of diary? Hope all goes well. 

Karen x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Simon
Good timing, poor old Poppy 

No experience of cockapoo's in season, but my friends weimaraner dogs wore special knickers (she's a bit obsessive on keeping her house clean). And my bothers Labradoodle dripped a bit of blood around the house (sorry hope not too graffic). 

I think the biggest problem is keeping Poppy on lead walks only and keeping her away from male dogs whilst in season. Or keeping her at home until she's finished.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Simon,
We had a little Yorkie years ago (alot smaller I know). We took her on after her owner passed away, she had never been spayed but we never had any mess. She kept herself very clean. She would be very mumsy and take a little teddy to her basket and carry it around with her. She would lick herself alot and seemed a little sweaty / hot for a week or two but pretty much carried on as normal. I hope Poppy doesnt cause too much bother for you and Im sure she will get through it well and before you know it, it will be over with. xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Any news on Poppy's season Simon...

It is all new to me too.. Honey is different and has been since last Monday, I am sure she is in season just very light, she is licking all the time, weeing more frequently, clinging with me, then last night she was acting very strangely towards Oakley, I think in human speak we would say flirting and teasing... they didn’t get it on, no panic, just good to see the type of behaviour really, she was waving her tail at him, flagging, then she just sat down, not long after she was curling her tail over to the side..... so we got out the pigs ears ... behaviour stopped ... 

I am sure we have more to come, they are with me all the time, and never left alone, I am separating them at times too, so far it all seems manageable but that could change, if it gets too much Oakley will have a holiday to my parents...... do you know what, my dogs are clearly in love xxx they are lovely


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So she preferred a pigs ear to a bit of the other... good girl x ( although I suppose not so good next time round... she'll have to have one after )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww Jojo cockapoo love!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. I think they both prefer Pigs Ears than a bit of the other .. oh dear my dream to breed over before it even started ha ha ha .. oh well at least I have lovely cockapoos ... don’t get me wrong, Oakley was rather focused last night and Honey was not sitting down but turning her tail for him... I am following her round all the time... I don’t want any slip ups, she is too young. 

They are so in love, even pre season, they often have a cuddle and a kiss, sometimes I hear hubby shouting, "You two get a crate, do you mind I am still here with you" LOL...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! awww!!


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Salford nurse, I think keeping a diary would be a really good idea, if you have time. I rang my vets up the other day to get some information on spaying. I was hoping that I could get Maple done around 5 months before her first season, however the vet had other ideas! Her advice was to let her have her first season and then wait a further 3 months, bringing her back for a check up two weeks before the three months to make sure that she has no milk etc. The bleeding can be anything from 2 weeks to 4 weeks depending on the dog. Some of my friends have told me to ring up other vets for their opinion as they have had their dogs spayed before their first season. I am totally confused as to why there are mixed opinions regarding this subject. I only want what's best for Maple and don't know who to listen to


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

dogtired said:


> I am totally confused as to why there are mixed opinions regarding this subject. I only want what's best for Maple and don't know who to listen to


I totally agree. Why can't there be a consensus on this? We spoke to our vet about the exact same thing & it seems that different breeds should be spade at different times depending on their size etc. She said cocker spaniels mature earlier & could be spade before a season but poodles are more borderline and as a cockapoo is both she would probably suggest leaving it until after the season. But she said there was no right and wrong where cockapoos are concerned and it was up to us. Of course this advice is completely different to other vets advice!!! But I do believe either way is fine...


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't think it can be possible that Treacle is coming into season but her bits are swollen, she only wants me & there is a sticky mucus on her bits - she is too young isn't she?
I know it sounds dumb but it is nothing to do with her being groomed today - the mucus I mean?
HELP!!!!
Totally unprepared for this - got a dog walk with 3 male dogs on Friday - best cancel that!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nadine .. you sound like me .. I was the same when Honey was starting to swelling, licking, sleeping etc ..

It could be her season, just keep an eye on her, don't worry, Honey's was pretty light and she has sailed through it ... 2 and half weeks in and think we are at the tail end of it now ... she seems to be acting pretty much normal again...

I think Simon's Poppy was young (was she 6 months)


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

aw, this is the bit I am not looking fowards to with Pixel. My vet said it can vary depending on the dog how much they bleed. Hopefully, you'll have a easy ride and she won't bleed much. I think I am going to buy the knickers when it's Pixel's turn if it's heavy.

Interesting though, as my vet said you have to let the dog have a season BEFORE you can spray her and I know our friends said this too.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

There has been much debate about that Cleo. My vets recommend spaying before pups have their first season


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Simon .. did Poppy have her first season? or still not yet ??


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

The nurse at the vets were adamant that she was in season, didn't see any bleeding at all but she was acting very mummsy and protective of her toys, and was off her food, but it passed after a week or so. Not really sure what to expect so maybe I got away lightly


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think I could get a girl doggie, 2 of us grumpy, clingy and sore....my poor boyfriend!

I hope that Poppy is doing well now  It's a crazy cockapoo world!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> The nurse at the vets were adamant that she was in season, didn't see any bleeding at all but she was acting very mummsy and protective of her toys, and was off her food, but it passed after a week or so. Not really sure what to expect so maybe I got away lightly


Simon .. I am no expert .. but as you may have read Honey had a split season .. have a peep at My Dogs Life for info .. basically she had all the signs of going into season, swelling, weeing frequently, tired, clingy, cleaning herself etc but no sign of bleeding she was like this for a few weeks ..then swelling went down this could have been seen as a light season .. but then her swelling returned and lots of bleeding.... but she had all the same symptoms as before .. I just wanted to give you a heads up on this .. she dealt with it all so well bless her and after the first few days kept herself very clean ... all over now.. well until the next time xxx

Love to Poppy .. it may just be a light season Poppy had which can happen on the first season.. so dont worry, just wanted to let you know about Honey's experience xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry folks but have brought this one back up - Treacle had a split season over a month ago - all the signs and no blood - but now we have had a week of quite persistent bleeding - poor thing!
We have the pants [she hates them ] but the bleeding is none stop. I am concerned as I just thought it would be occasional spotting - can anyone help?


----------

